# Figurita Baby Color



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this young one I was thinking would of been light grizzle, but he looks silver, will he molt out to be a grizzle as an adult? thought if you breed grizzle to grizzle like his parents I would get grizzle??? he looks more solid color to me which is different than his parents...what do you think? the pic of the adult is the hen the cock looks the same but a bit darker.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, both parents appear to be heterozygous for grizzle, which means, there is a chance for normal colored babies. At the moment, this little guy looks like he didn't get any grizzle. If he did, it will probably show up a bit better once he's feathered out completely.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well, both parents appear to be heterozygous for grizzle, which means, there is a chance for normal colored babies. At the moment, this little guy looks like he didn't get any grizzle. If he did, it will probably show up a bit better once he's feathered out completely.


Thanks Becky, he looks silver to me..ATM, would that be a correct guess?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> this young one I was thinking would of been light grizzle, but he looks silver, will he molt out to be a grizzle as an adult? thought if you breed grizzle to grizzle like his parents I would get grizzle??? he looks more solid color to me which is different than his parents...what do you think? the pic of the adult is the hen the cock looks the same but a bit darker.


*Hi SPIRT, Well I sure would like to see the cock of this pair. The youngster may well be a blue grizzle but at this point it looks that it may be powder blue. For breeding the classical grizzlethere 4 rules that can be applied. 

#1IMPURE GRIZZLE xBLUE BAR: *50% ofthe young are impure grizzles showing the blue grizzle coloration needed in the show pen.50% ARE blue bars. 
#2 IMPURE GRIZZLE xIMPURE GRIZZLE: 50% of the young are impure grizzles, 25% are blue bars and 25% are homozygous grizzles. These pure grizzles will be too light for the show pen.
#3 PURE GRIZZLE xBLUE BAR: 100% of the offspring are impure grizzles. For the production of show birds this is the best mating.
#4 PURE GRIZZLE xIMPURE GRIZZLE: 50% are pure grizzles and 50% impure grizzles. [/B] GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you George, here is a pic of the cock bird, I do not know what impure girzzle is, powder blue is that the same as silver in other breeds?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree either of these mated to a blue bar you would get a better grizzle, but it prolly would only be one on two which would be 50% as george said


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Impure is the same as heterozygous (one gene), which keeps more color on the bird. Your cockbird is het from what I can tell.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> Thank you George, here is a pic of the cock bird, I do not know what impure girzzle is, powder blue is that the same as silver in other breeds?


HISPIRT WINGS,First that is a fine looking cock bird one parentas a blue bar, That makes him impure or (Heterozygous) het or short.After seeing the sire of the babywe will have to wait untill the baby feathers out before we can determine if its a blue grizzle or a blue bar.Powder blue is not what is called a silver that is very light blue bar. After seeing the cock bird I now feel we will see a blue grizzle. In any event it will be a good looking bird... ..GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone, Im happy I could get other "colors" from this pair, I was just thinking that may be all I get..so that is good, I like variety in the young, het is impure..learned something there. this was fun.... thanks again. I look forward to this pair raising more young.


----------

